# Shotgun scope rail



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you mount a scope rail on your shotgun can you still use your bead sight with the scope removed. Thinking of putting a weaver base on my 870 but still using it for ducks. No I don't want a saddle mount


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

My uncle put a side mount on his Winchester model 12 45 years ago and removed it and the 4 screws when he went small game hunting and it would continue to be accurate when he bolted it back on. He never mixed up the screws and put it on exactly as he removed it. I do not ever remember him readjusting the scope for deer, he would test fire it and it would be right on.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Get a cantilever barrel and switch depending on what your hunting for 
what I use to do with the 1100 , once sighted in never had to re-adjust the scope


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have exactly what you described. I drilled and tapped my 870 for a scope mount for turkey. It wears a simmons pro diamond during the spring and nothing but the base during the fall. You will need to practice with it because it does change your sight picture but it can be done. PM me if you want pictures I don't know how to post them on here.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I drilled a tapped 2 870, used a weaver base for a Remington 760 base, the contour fit the receiver well. Both guns were dedicated deer guns and the scopes were never removed.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Krt1911 said:


> I have exactly what you described. I drilled and tapped my 870 for a scope mount for turkey. It wears a simmons pro diamond during the spring and nothing but the base during the fall. You will need to practice with it because it does change your sight picture but it can be done. PM me if you want pictures I don't know how to post them on here.


This is exactly what I want. I do shoot a larger truglo fiber bead on the front during duck season


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have lots of experience scoping shot guns. I used the Rem 742/760 base on a lot of them but not 870 or 1100 Rems. The metal dead center in recievers is thin. You don’t get much thread in them. I wouldn’t do that job for customers. It’s been a long time and I don’t remember the number of the Weaver Base for 870/1100. It went off center and used Weaver long side Mount Rings. It puts scope low and dead center over reciever. I just sold my 870 that was set up this way.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Has anyone here used a Burris speed bead? It looks like it would give me best of both worlds for what I need as long as it is capable of allowing sight to hold zero


----------

